# Tarpon



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey fellas, I might be one of the most Northernly located members on the forum... But I need some advice.  

Last July a buddy and I ventured into some bays and flats nearby and saw in the distance the water just boiling.  We cruised over and checked it out... turned out to be a school of tarpon.  We were fishing for reds and specks so we really weren't prepared for them.  Cast at them... nada.  Gave up and went back to camp.  Returned out the next day and managed to find some more... pretty much the same result.  

VA isnt really known for tarpon, there are a few people up here who know of the tarpon, but they are very tight lipped. I figured I could post a few questions up here in hopes someone can throw a little knowledge my way.

What kinda bait/lure/rig are you guys using?  Recommendations on a good rod/reel setup?  Do you notice them feed on one tide more than another?  Any help/tips would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
  Travis


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

If they are in shallow water 3 - 8', throw the smallest blue crab you can find on a 5/0 to 6/0 circle hook. You'll have to lead the tarpon by 8'-20' to let the crab get down to their level and not spook them.

If the water is deeper, cut the head and spines off a catfish and fish the body (catfish popsicle) directly on the bottom using just enough lead weight to keep it down. If you do not have catfish, use any palm size fresh, dead bait fish on the bottom.

Tarpon are scavengers and will pick up smelly fish off the bottom regularly.

Good luck!


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Been researching this fishery for about 5 years now. Search Tidalfish for some of the older posts regarding locations, bait, etc.. Got some good tips from the local watermen, not so much from other tarpon anglers. I have not had any luck with bait fishing but that is what most anglers do, too many sharks and rays for my liking. I managed to hook up two years ago on my 10 weight for about an hour and a half before the 80 lb shock wore through. Got to the leader a few times. That fish took a black on black tarpon bunny with lead eyes fished on a full sinking line in about 15ft incoming tide. Good luck. It is a beautiful place whether you hook up or not!


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Snook!

Hey Cedar... someone more North than me! You know exactly where I am talking about then. I'm even scared to say just due to search engines popping up with this thread! I have been combing through some of the TF threads and haven't come up with too much. I will keep searching though. You head down and fish there much?


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Yea, I know exactly what you mean but i figured what the heck. This board has been extremely helpful to me in shopping for a skiff so i figured i would chime in since I could help with your question.  I make one or two trips a year to the ES.  The buddy i drag along with me was not a believer until he saw that first jump. You wont find many recent posts but if you search back around 2005-2007 you should see some. As an early post said, dead but fresh bait on the bottom with circle hooks and just enough wait to get it down is the bait fishing ticket. Live bait under balloons (floats) works too during the slack tides. Fish the deep cuts along the marsh where it opens up to the larger bays.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Aug 11, 2011)

speaking from a little bit of es tarpon knowledge. ( ive found them a couple times, 2 hookups and one landed. ) Try a live blue crab, 9/0 circle on 100lb fluro through the swimmer fin socket  they will make you crazy


----------

